# Where's the follow up to Dan Abnett's 'Pariah'?



## Brother Subtle

Didn't _Pariah_ come out in 2012? I was hoping to see the sequel by now.

What was it called? My copy is in storage and I know the last page of the book had the name of the sequel on it.


----------



## Vitarus

I think Penitent.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Penitent, it was meant to come out January 2014, roughly a little over a year later from Pariah's November 2012 release.

No idea what's happened to it.


LotN


----------



## Sev

Penitent won't be released anytime soon. I don't remember where I read it, but I think Abnett wants to focus on finishing the next 2 Gaunt books and his HH Dark Angels book first.


----------



## Brother Subtle

Using the wonders of the Google machine I was able to find a thread on Warseer where someone said its new due date is Nov 2015. Cited no source, so take that with a grain of salt I suppose.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Brother Subtle said:


> Using the wonders of the Google machine I was able to find a thread on Warseer where someone said its new due date is Nov 2015. Cited no source, so take that with a grain of salt I suppose.


Bah. We should be reading the last book in the trilogy by now, or at least it should be on the horizon. Cherubael is not pleased little things, he is not pleased.


LotN


----------



## Vitarus

Brother Subtle said:


> Using the wonders of the Google machine I was able to find a thread on Warseer where someone said its new due date is Nov 2015. Cited no source, so take that with a grain of salt I suppose.


What is this wondrous thing called Google?


----------



## Tawa

It is a great tool used in the ancient and noble art of Search-Fu.

The path to becoming a Google Master is a long and arduous journey. Many fall, and many more fail. But persevere my young apprentice, and one day, people may in turn address you as "Master" and seek to learn your mastery of Search-Fu......


----------



## Vitarus

But I am afraid. Google seems too vast. If I Google Google, will it be as two mirrors facing each other, reflecting infinitely? Or will it be the sound of one hand clapping? How do I find the narrow path through such assaults on the soul?


----------



## Zion

Such things will only be revealed if you continue your training young grasshopper.

Personally I kind of petered on the Eisenhorne trilogy. I'll get back to my Ravenor omnibus eventually but for now I'm reading other things (finished the Path of the Eldar trilogy, now reading the Mars trilogy).


----------



## Brother Subtle

Eisenhorn and Ravenor are what I go back to when I get burned out reading Hours Heresy that reads like a teen fiction novel. I've read both trilogies three times now, and I'll probably go back for a fourth!


----------



## Angel of Blood

Yeah I've read them both multiple times. Same for the Night Lords trilogy and Gaunts Ghosts


----------



## Duke_Leto

The delay to Penitent (and the Gaunts Ghosts books) has been hard for a fan like me. Damn I want my fix and know how these stories are going to pan out!

I too have read that someone spoke to Dan Abnett at the BL weekender last year and he said he was focused on delivering both GG books and the HH book Dreadwing as his next BL work. 

However, on top of that he picked up the very lucrative work for Marvel (he is an author for hire after all) on Guardians of the Galaxy and this threw out all schedules.

Personally I think it is that plus the fact that some other BL authors are also getting success in other non BL franchises that has caused there to be a gap in new novels for HH being plugged with anthologies.

I speculate that the change in BL publishing formats for HH has potentially had an impact on volume sales which will mean smaller royalties for authors. Yes they earn more money from a hardback but if the only place to buy the hardback is direct from BL or GW then as an author your exposure will drop and you won't be scoring any more New York Times Best Sellers!

Anyway back on topic...personally I wish we could chain Abnett to a BL desk and only ever write the stories I want and love ggrrrrrrr


----------



## MontytheMighty

I think it's case of Dan being occupied with other projects.


----------



## Stormxlr

Sev said:


> Penitent won't be released anytime soon. I don't remember where I read it, but I think Abnett wants to focus on finishing the next 2 Gaunt books and his HH Dark Angels book first.


Whaaaaat a Dark Angels book by Abbnet, how did i miss that? What's the name? When its coming out? What's it about?


----------



## Brother Subtle

Stormxlr said:


> Whaaaaat a Dark Angels book by Abbnet


Ohhh yeah, can't wait for that. I've actually enjoyed all Abnett's work in the HH so far. Unremembered Empire and all!


----------



## Anakwanar

Aa i mentioned in my interview from weekender- Warmaster would be late 2015 - early 2016 release, if we a lucky.
'Penitent' fans - 2017 is your year


----------



## Tawa

Dan, Dan the writing man :laugh:

Pariah is still on the to-read pile


----------



## Scrad

It's been that long that I need to reread it prior to any new release. That being said, if it's to spend time on Gaunt's novels then this is entirely ok. Looking forward to it clearing a lot of things up from the first novel.

Plus I've never written a book so take as long as you need to make a good novel please Mr Abnett.


----------



## Vitarus

I saw a Masters of the Universe collection at B&N last night. I don't remember who the general idea was by, but the scripting was done by Abnett. I was like, "He-Man is the reason we don't have Penitent?!?!??" Lol


----------



## MontytheMighty

Sev said:


> *his HH Dark Angels boo*k first.


WHAT?! This is good news


----------



## Duke_Leto

MontytheMighty said:


> WHAT?! This is good news


Sorry to disappoint but Abnett is NOT writing a HH Dark Angels book. He was at one point going to write Dreadwing but due to scheduling clashes he dropped out and some of the plot threads from that book have instead been incorporated into Angles of Caliban by Gav Thorpe.


----------



## MontytheMighty

Duke_Leto said:


> Sorry to disappoint but Abnett is NOT writing a HH Dark Angels book. He was at one point going to write Dreadwing but due to scheduling clashes he dropped out and some of the plot threads from that book have instead been incorporated into Angles of Caliban by Gav Thorpe.


Yeah...just realised I was replying to a really old post...


----------

